# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Control and Stabilization >  >  Stintman's Dream control struggles and victories

## Stintman

Hello people! I'm starting this workbook because last week I had a lucid where I had more control than I ever imagined in my nine years since I started.



I can shapeshift pretty easily and I can fly with the best of them. I have a lot of trouble teleporting though. Nothing looks like it's supposed too for instance a few nights ago I got lucid and tried to go to my workplace to meet with a coworker and...*Cough*... :wink2: . Anyways the place just looked off. My main method for that is close my eyes and expect. Are there any more efficent ways?

I have on huge goal I really want to work on. Out of any teleportation goals I want the most is I want to go to Middle Earth. I'm a huge Tolkien fan girl and it would be nothing short of beautiful to sail in from the grey havens myself. Has anyone visited a fictional fantasy world?


Now when it comes to stabilization what I want is clarity. That lucid I had last week? It took my breath away with how real it felt! What do you guys do for dream realness.?

----------


## Sensei

Welcome Stintman! I think one of the best parts of Dreamviews is being able to see different kinds of dream control and reach new limits together. 

Shapeshifting is quite awesome in dreams. I haven't done much, but I have turned into a wold 20+ times! I love it. 

Trouble teleporting! I love teleporting! Here is my teleporting thread:
http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-cont...-teleport.html

I think that teleporting is quite a good thing for LDing. I think that it is good to use a way that makes sense to you to teleport. I use a lot of different ways depending on situations. I can just "force" a teleport though with will power, but it usually works better if you use something inside the dreams to teleport, or something specific to that realm. I have been to a lot of different places like Aincrad, Hyrule, Dreamer's Reach a few other places even places of my own making. I would consider teleporting to be one of my favorite things to do in a dream. 

There are ways to get a lucid more vivid here are some common ones.
Shouting 'clarity now' or something similar
just expecting it to get more vivid
Remember a time that a lucid just got more vivid for no reason. Doesn't have to be a real
Use a dream item to make it more vivid. A pill, visine, a cookie, an app on your phone
Teleport to a place that you remember being very vivid
Wake yourself up and DEILD back if stabilizing doesn't work

There are a bunch of ways to go, and it is all just depending on your own creativity and experience level!

Good luck, I hope this helps.  :smiley:

----------


## Stintman

I read your topic Sensei. I like the Rune Method that Dutchraptor presented. Also reading that I heard about Hyu and how he does those things with Persistent active universes, I did not really even know that it was possible. Now I'm really excited to start really working on becoming a frequent Lucid Dreamer in general! Will keep this updated as I experiment with various control methods and travel destinations.

----------


## Sensei

> I read your topic Sensei. I like the Rune Method that Dutchraptor presented. Also reading that I heard about Hyu and how he does those things with Persistent active universes, I did not really even know that it was possible. Now I'm really excited to start really working on becoming a frequent Lucid Dreamer in general! Will keep this updated as I experiment with various control methods and travel destinations.



As you get better, it is good to make a list of things that you are good at, things that you are bad at, and things that you are bad at that you don't care about. I would recommend using things that you are good at to override things you are bad at. I have been working on a persistent realm for a while and I have a pseudo one right now. I am really good at making persistent items, so I am creating items that will help me to create any true persistent realms I want.  :smiley:  

Loopholes, changes in perception, item control. All of these are fun to work with.  :smiley:  item control is awesome if you want to control the plot of the dream while still knowing you are dreaming and for using when you don't feel like you have enough "attention energy" to do something. Certain things take up so much attention, but if you use an item for it, it will use less.  :smiley:  
For instance use a phone to contact someone or something simple like drinking a drink to taste (same concept).

But yeah, hyu is super awesome. I recommend checking out hukifs dj (not on DV) or someone like Maxツ his dj is pretty awesome as well as his old control class.  :smiley:

----------


## Stintman

I had two lucids last night but it made me realize I have this strange problem. DC's seem to have too much control over what I can do like in WL.

EX. I can't punch my boss in real life, so I couldn't do it in a dream. 

Does it have to do with my schemata?

----------


## Stintman

I forgot to mention! I also took a clarity pill in the dream and It worked!

----------


## dolphin

Stintman, what do you do to shapeshift? I struggle with this.

----------


## Stintman

Dolphin my main method for changing in LD's is a issue a voice command. EX. "I'm going to turn into X now." Hope that helps!

----------


## Stintman

Made a major leap last night in a years long dream goal. I sucessfully posessed a DC! I used magic. Will experiment with magic spells within future dreams.

----------


## Sensei

> Made a major leap last night in a years long dream goal. I sucessfully posessed a DC! I used magic. Will experiment with magic spells within future dreams.



I love magic!!!

----------

